
AdLib - Apple’s secret iPad web framework?  - olefoo
http://almost.done21.com/2010/04/adlib-apples-secret-ipad-web-framework/
======
joezydeco
Not that I would disclose any secret stuff in the new OS4.0 SDK, but I betcha
the iAd framework is called AdLib....

